# Webshop-Tutorial



## Corex (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial wie ein Webshop mit PHP und JavaScript pogrammiert wird

Danke!


----------



## Ralph (15. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke, da das Thema sehr komplex ist und man nicht mal eben ausm Stehgreif ohne Vorkenntnisse einen vernünftigen Webshop programmieren kann, wird es vermutlich ( ich mag irren  ) kein Tutorial dieser Art geben.

Wenn Du Vorkenntnisse in PHP/SQL und JS hast, dann setz Dich doch einfach rann und fang an  
Überleg Dir zuerst, was Du alles brauchst an Tabellen. Was für Artikel werden angeboten? Brauchst Du Attribute für die Artikel? Wie siehts mit Kundenlogin aus?
etc, etc, etc,

Und dann knüpfste Dir ein strukturiertes DB Modell. Dann haste schonmal einen Großteil geschafft. Das Programieren geht dann ja "einfach" bzw. kannst in jedem Handbuch nachschlagen, wenn Dir eine Struktur oder Syntax nicht bekant ist


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ein Tutorial kenn ich nicht dazu, aber das Buch "Web Database Application with PHP and Mysql" aus dem OReilly Verlag nimmt sich auf knapp 560 Seiten dem Thema an. Es geht  zwar um einen "Winestore" aber das Prinzip sollte überall gleich sein...

ISBN: 0596000413
US: $44,95

Sollte in einige UniBibliotheken zum Verleih ausliegen, falls du nicht gleich 50€ in ein englisches Buch investieren willst 


ciao


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

Warum selber machen, wenn das Gute ist so nah....

http://www.oscommerce.com 


Bitte die Funktionen durchlesen und entscheiden, ob man dass in 123 Jahren selber proggen möchte oder lieber customized...


----------



## Corex (15. Oktober 2003)

ja schon....aber es gibt ja genügend Gästebuch-oder Forentutorials...warun auch net ein webshoptutorial

Hab schon vorkenntnisse in PHP und MySQL. Daran solls nicht liegen. Aber bevor ich es mir schwer mache frage ich lieber ob  es ein Tutorial gib wonach ich mich in etwa richten kann.


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

He CoreX,

wenn Du PHP und mySQL kannst, wo liegt das Problem?
Die Anwendung mußt Du doch so planen, wie Du sie haben möchtetst.

Ein PHP-Webshop ist aber was, das schon sehr komplex ist.
Wenn Du Dich da verhaust, fliegt Dir die Sache um die Ohren, alleine
die Sicherheit ist ein eigenes Thema: Kreditkartendaten, Kundendaten, ...

Aber: Ein Webshop unterscheidet sich nicht von anderen Anwendungen.
Aber ein Tutorial gibt es nicht dafür. Warum auch?

Lade Dir mal o.a. Webshop runter und Du siehst, wie komplex das Thema ist und Du bekommst sicher Einblick wie das alles geht.

Wenn Du spezielle Fragen hast, helfe ich Dir gerne weiter.


----------



## Corex (16. Oktober 2003)

Mir geht es eher um das Prinzip. es soll erstmal ein simples Webshop werden. Also z.b muss sich der Besucher nicht registrieren. sonder geht in den Webshop wählt über Buttons die Ware aus die z.b in einem exterenen Fenster angezeigt wird. Dann klickt der Besuchr auf Kaufen und dann soll eben alles in einer Datenbank übergeben werden.

Aber ok....ich hab mir das komplette Prinzip bzw. das Grundgerüst der Programmierung für den Webshop gedanken gemacht.

Wo ich einfach Probleme hab ist im Warenkorp-Bereich. Weiss net wie ich es realisieren soll. Hab ihrgendwo gelesen das man es am besten mit JS und Cookies lösen kann. Aber es gibt wiederrum Besucher die aus Sicherheitsgründen ihre Cookies ausgeschaltet haben...aber ok das ist das kleinste Problem.

Kurz gefasst brauche ich denkanstösse wie ich den Warenkorp realisiere.
Eben wie man so was gut hinbekommt.  

Danke


----------



## Sven Petruschke (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, ich würde einen Warenkor*b* wie folgt realisieren:
Wählt der Besucher ein Produkt aus, so wird die Artikelnummer des Produkts einem Array angehangen, das wiederum via Sessions gespeichert wird. Somit kann sich der Benutzer auf verschiedenen Produktseiten des Webshops aufhalten, ohne dass die bereits zum Warenkorb hinzugefügten Artikel abhanden kommen. Entschließt sich der Benutzer die Artikel zu bestellen, dann schreibt man die Daten des Arrays (aus der Session) in die Datenbank, um sie später auch noch verwenden zu können. Anschließend wird das Array wieder gelerrt oder gelöscht.

mfg snuu


----------



## Corex (16. Oktober 2003)

ja hast recht...Warenkor*b* 

Ok...Array ist schon mal ein guter Tip. Macht es nun Sinn ein Array mit JS oder mit PHP zu erstellen?

Was meinst du in dieser hinsicht mit "Sessions" ?
So weit ich weiss sollte man mit Sessions arbeiten wenn es sich z.B mit Login´s für User handelt. Dann wird überprüft ob der User Angemeldet ist oder nicht. Wie in Foren eben. 
Korregiere mich bitte...aber Sessions ist doch nur mit kompination mit z.b PHP und MySQL bzw. mit clint-Server Lösung sinnvoll...oder *grübel*
Da ich aber ein Array erstellen soll ist das Clintseitig.

Ist das nun ein Verständigungsproblem


----------



## Sven Petruschke (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
Sessions verwendet man immer dann, wenn man benutzerbezogene Daten einfach zwischen den verschiedenen Scriptaufrufen beibehalten möchte. Das Anwendungsfeld für Sessions ist damit sehr groß. 

Du speicherst zum Beispiel das Array mit den bereits ausgewählten Artikeln in der superglobalen Variable $_SESSION.

```
session_start();
$_SESSION['artikel'] = $arArtikel;
```
Ruft nun der Benutzer eine andere Seite Deines Shops auf, so kannst Du über 

```
session_start();
$arArtikel = $_SESSION['artikel'];
```
wieder die bereits ausgewählten Artikel abrufen.

Sessions sind also nicht nur auf Login-Funktionen beschränkt.

Guck mal auf http://de2.php.net/manual/de/ref.session.php

mfg, snuu


----------



## Tim C. (16. Oktober 2003)

Und das weitverbreitete Gerücht, dass Sessions nur in Kombination mit einer MySQL Datenbank funktionieren, kann an dieser Stelle auch gänzlich entkräftet werden.


----------



## NightWatcher (16. Oktober 2003)

@ Corex,

du hattest hier im Thread geschrieben, das es tuts zum Programmieren von FOren gibt. Hättest du eventuell nen Link für mich, wo einem erklärt wird, wie man zu einenem brauchbaren Forum ohne SQl(d.h. mit Text dateien) kommt?


----------



## Corex (19. Oktober 2003)

Leider nicht auf anhieb da es mich weniger interessiert hat. Sorry :-(
Aber ich poste es wenn ich einen Link hab.


----------

